# [SOLVED] I need help creating my iframe menu bar



## razgriz (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## razgriz (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: I need help creating my iframe menu bar*

I was able to figure it out:

i learned i had to use the target attribute.


```
<a href="about.htm" target="_parent"><img src="../img/aboutd.jpg" onmouseover="this.src='../img/aboutl.jpg'" onmouseout="this.src='../img/aboutd.jpg'" /></a>
```


----------

